# Acknowledging a problem is only the first step.... does CBT work?



## madimoff

Overreaction of the mega kind is what my oh displays, not necessarily every day but it seems like most days and several times a day. From the way he explodes if I have the mischance to ring him when he happens to be at an ATM, to major dislike of any kind of (what he sees as)contradiction ... aka expressing another view... and of course if you ask for advice then choose not to act on it, woe betide any subsequent conversations. Traceable back to childhood reasons, the cycle of what his parents displayed. 
Anyway, he has, after years of heartache & more than one very near break up, admitted he is oversensitive (it was the only way I could get him to admit to the overreaction - I found a website talking about oversensitivity!). Will he get any CBT help to deal with it? Nah... If he did, I'm reasonably confident it would work. I think even he wants help. Anyone with any CBT experience?


----------



## Blanca

CBT is what has helped me the most. i tend to explode also. but ive never been successfully treated in therapy, in fact doing therapy alone exacerbated my problem. talking to the counselor dug up all my intense emotions but counselors never had anything constructive to help me deal with them. so id leave with every intense emotion on the surface and of course i would explode. but i bought a book called Feeling Good by David Burns. this helped me a lot. it was the first time i felt like someone actually understood the way i think but more importantly, could offer some solutions.


----------



## nice777guy

I used the method described / taught in Mind Over Mood for some time. Like any other exercise, he'd have to work at it a bit for it to help. I think its a great tool and found that after doing the exercises on paper for a couple of weeks, my brain started processing things a little differently without actually working through each step.

So - yes - it can help! Good luck!


----------



## HappyHer

DBT is actually a great therapy for mood disorders. Go to dbtselfhelp.com and check it out for yourself. For him, I would reccomend finding a counselor that works with DBT has he'll get a better basis for it if he's working with a professional, but the great thing about it is you can learn and support him also!


----------

